# محتاج مراقبه الجوده



## الحازم بن احمد (9 أبريل 2007)

السلامو عليكم يا ايها المهندسين

الي جميع المهندسين
ارجو ان ترسلو لي ...............................................................



اي شيء عن مراقبة الجوده الهندسيه لاني سوف اعمل المشروع عن مراقبة الجوده 
فارجو المساعد
ولكم جزيل الشكر
anova normal distrbution experimental design مثل


----------



## صناعي1 (10 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
يمكنك أخي الدخول الى الموقع
http://hctmetrology.tripod.com/quality/
و كذلك الموقع التالي 
http://www.arabicstat.com/board/forumdisplay.php?f=31&order=desc
و هو منتدى متخصص بالاحصاء و ضبط الجودة


----------



## فتوح (10 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ويمكنك الدخول على فهرس الهندسة الصناعية وهو موجود في المواضيع المثبتة وبه الكثير عن المواضيع الإحصائية كذلك


----------



## نجيب الكثيري (27 سبتمبر 2008)

ماهو المنتج الذي بتراقب جودة انتاجه


----------



## مايسترو صناعي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور صناعي 1 على الافادة


----------

